# Picture *Not Work Safe*



## Hertz van Rental

Managed to recover another one of my airbrush illustrations - this one was done as an illustration for some magazine or other in the 80's.


----------



## mygrain

Damn Hertz!!! Your anatomy work is really great!!! Dude you are a true Jack of All trades!!! Bravo!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

And another bump.
This one is, believe it or not, one of my favourite pieces and is on my wall. It's a mystery why it only got one comment...


----------



## Battou

Hertz van Rental said:


> And another bump.
> This one is, believe it or not, one of my favourite pieces and is on my wall. It's a mystery why it only got one comment...



lol you bumpd it just seconds after I got done recieving anatomy advice form some on over IM. lol

The Muscle tone looks..masculine almost to me.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Female body builders are interesting to draw


----------



## Battou

Hertz van Rental said:


> Female body builders are interesting to draw



I can understand that POV, subtle variation in body muscle build structure proves to be a challenge.


----------



## Antarctican

I don't find the muscle tone masculine (the model just has buff arms and a nice butt) - but it's the thick neck and the androgynous look to the mouth/chin that makes me look twice and wonder.  Certainly piques one's interest. 

A skillful piece for sure.  :hail:  I'm fascinated by how you've drawn the arm...it looks fantastic...shapely, and so nicely shaded.


----------



## Antarctican

This is probably a stupid question, but what exactly do you mean by "done as an illustration for a magazine"?  Was it in the magazine in this form? Or was it like a story-board type of thing?

Stupid question number 2: I take it you had a live model posing for it? Is it possible to do this type of drawing without a live model?  I have no skill at drawing, so I was just wondering.


----------



## Tangerini

I like this piece, you really are a marvel with shading and perspecive.  It's the shading in her stocking that really fascinate me.

I also disagree with the comment about "manly muscles."  She looks shapely and toned, not muscle-bound... 

As Anty mentioned the neck has me wondering as does the jawline.


oh and I'm glad Anty's not afraid to ask some stupid questions especially since I was wondering the same.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I did some work as a Graphic Designer before I committed to Photography (I even applied to some Colleges to do Illustration) - and I shared a house for a while with a Graphic Designer who worked for Hipgnosis and Stiff records. People would see my stuff, word would get passed around, someone would say they liked something and could I do something similar etc?
As soon as money was promised I always said yes - even when I was being a Photographer (I still feel that using a camera is cheating in some way...).
Some fetish magazine wanted me to do an illustration for an article on something or other*. I came up with this image and they liked it.
The face and neck weren't important (and I lost it a bit on the neck I admit) but I thought about the face and decided that only the mouth was important - for obvious reasons - and that otherwise the figure should be anonymous. So no face.
I also wanted the figure to be a bit androgynous. I had played games like that before in pictures: is it a man or a woman? I can't tell.
I liked the idea of men getting turned on by a sexy image that only I knew was a man. I have a funny sense of humour at times.
For this one I had a very good friend (female) who went to the gym a lot and she let me take some pictures of her as source material.
And to save further questions, her hands are resting on a table covered with a cloth - but again it wasn't important so I merely put in a suggestion.
And she didn't have tan lines. I put them in as I thought it was cute and it was making a reference to an old add - I think it was for suntan lotion where a girl has her pants pulled down by a dog. I can see the image in my head but I can't remember what it was for.
*edit* I remember now CLICKY


*I think spanking had something to do with it...


----------



## Alex_B

wow, very interesting. Some talent of yours I did not know about yet 

is there a story about the missing face?


----------



## Antarctican

^^^Yeah, the explanation is about a third of the way down Hertz's explanation in post 10


----------



## Alex_B

Antarctican said:


> ^^^Yeah, the explanation is about a third of the way down Hertz's explanation in post 10




oh ,thanks  ok


----------



## Antarctican

Sorry, I should have realized you were distracted! Or that you weren't reading the articles, just looking at the pictures.  :lmao:


----------



## Alex_B

Antarctican said:


> Sorry, I should have realized you were distracted! Or that you weren't reading the articles, just looking at the pictures.  :lmao:



I haven an excuse here.. i am sick and on drugs!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Alex_B said:


> I haven an excuse here.. i am sick and on drugs!



That's an excuse? And all these years I thought that was how I was supposed to live...


----------



## Alex_B

Hertz van Rental said:


> That's an excuse? And all these years I thought that was how I was supposed to live...



my drugs are prescribed ...  ... I will be less happy when on Sunday I have to quit suddenly ....


----------



## kundalini

Nice work Hertz.

The arm doesn't bother me because I have been with women that are more muscular than I am, the face doesn't bother me because there have been times where the face was not distinguishable, but the neck....that's another story.  Regardless, what an a$$.

Well done Hertz.  Do you have a gallery for this type of work?


----------



## abraxas

Nice work. 

I bet it felt good to draw a great looking butt like that.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

abraxas said:


> I bet it felt good to draw a great looking butt like that.



I do know that it felt very nice :mrgreen:


----------



## Rhys

Hertz van Rental said:


> *I think spanking had something to do with it...




ROTFL...

That puts me in mind of a book. Ages ago, before I met my wife, I walked through a cheap bookstore and found the top shelf was full of porno novels. As I'd never seen a porno novel before I purchased one for the pricely sum of one pound. I glanced at the badly-written garbage inside and decided to give it to a friend in the Baltic states when I next saw him in a month or so. Anyway, I arrived in the Baltics and it rained hard for a complete day - much too hard for it to be worth doing anything other than sitting and reading a book. Unfortunately I'd already read my solitary decent novel on the ferry between Germany and Lithuania. This left the porno novel so I gritted my teeth and ploughed through it. That was full of naked women spanking othe naked women, naked nuns going around spanking naked novices and a naked mother superior spanking just about anybody she could lay her hands on. It would not have won any literature prizes! I must admit though - once you got past the erotic part, that book was a hoot. It was so deliciously implausible that it had me rolling around on the floor laughing at the stupidity of the storyline.


----------



## JCleveland

Hertz van Rental said:


> Female body builders are interesting to draw


now I understand the manly looking woman lol; wonderful drawing though!


----------

